# Roger Stack



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 December 2016)

Has sadly passed away, RIP Roger


----------



## onemoretime (26 December 2016)

So sorry to read this, I remember seeing him showing hunters for many years.  RIP


----------



## Chiffy (28 December 2016)

Oh that's a name I remember TXF.  Another to sadly leave us.


----------

